# New tank for my son



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I would like to purchase a small tank for our soon to be 7 year old son. Please realize that I will be doing the bulk of the work myself - and training him at the same time. The fish will be my responsibility until I'm sure he can do it on his own.

I want to start out as simple as possible, so I was looking at the Eclipse System 6-gallon aquarium system. Has a built in no maintenance filter and light - no heater.

I was thinking of stocking with 3 small feeder goldfish in different colors so we had a bit of variety. I had always assumed that goldfish would grow to the size of the container - but after some searching today, it seems that they would be cramped in no time. Would fancy goldfish stay small in a small tank? Or is that a myth I've been believing too long.

If goldfish won't work in a small tank, how would white clouds, zebra danioes, and tetras work without heat.

I was also thinking of a live plant.

I'm open to suggestions/education regarding small tank and fish alternatives for cold water. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No goldfish of any kind would work in a small tank like that. White clouds would be a good choice but only about 3 or 4, or a small group of male guppies, male endlers. Tetras would require a heater to keep the temp stable at about 77 degrees.

Make sure you cycle the tank first in one form or another.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, I meant barbs - not tetras. I read somewhere that barbs could go without a heater. Just looking for confirmation or correction - and of course further suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its tiger barbs, they need to be in a large group to help with aggression and you would only be able to fit a couple in there. I think white clouds would be nice, and you can add a couple of colorful mystery snails to the tank to help with any algae. Most kids are facinated with snails.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Another note I probably should have included. We keep our home cool in the winter. Thermostat set at 68 during the day and down to 62 at night. Does this make any difference regarding guppies? I thought they liked warmer water???


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Guppies prefer somewhere in the 72-82 range, but they will survive a wide range of temperatures. They will live in 62f water, or water with fluctuating temperatures, but it might stress them and make them more susceptible to diseases.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

White clouds would be the best option then as they prefer water temps cooler, All the others are tropicals and will need steady temps.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks all. Don't imagine a 6 gallon tank will hold temp too well. Probably stick with White Clouds.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Guppies will be fine at 68F. If you find that hard to maintain, the tank can be heated but it should not be needed in your home.


----------

